# Chris Hustad--The last american ninja



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Is it just me or does Chris Hustad look like a NINJA from those 1980 Revenge of the Ninja movies in his little picture.

cootkiller :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I think he is a black belt, but it's in the art of fine Chinese Quizine!

Mav.....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Black belt in black sambuca!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Too Funny!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GP all I see is a box with a X???


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I like to change my ninja style every now and then. If hunting was a fashion show, they wouldn't let me in the door. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am speechless! It has to be those glasses.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

LADIES...to late...the man is already married!! :fro:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

What a face that is scary!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think I just wet myself! OH thanks for a great laugh! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> I like to change my ninja style every now and then. If hunting was a fashion show, they wouldn't let me in the door. :lol:


  :bowdown:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

How are we related????? :idiot:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

its a fact, scary faces are thicker than blood


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am sorry Eric!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I had to get a picture of him with that damn nylon on his head. Hustad has the strangest style in hunting headware.

C-Hu apparel- Where the outdoors meet the ghetto.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

more like where the outdoors meets that buffalo bill guy from the silence of the lambs


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

So that's what you were doing when i witnessed you shopping in the woman's underwear section.  

ps....gandergrinder.......too funny....i was thinking if the hunting didn't work out he's already in uniform to go knock off a 7-11 and grab a couple 40's for da boyz


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Can you hear very well with that on?? Seems a little tight. :roll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hell he can't hear with it off either! Or when you are 2ft. from him....
But he can see 3 geese flying 2 feet of the deck 4 miles away!!!! :bartime:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:toofunny: My 67 year old father is the same way.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

God blessed me some serious long range vision. But 3 cases/year of shooting without ear plugs has done some damage to my hearing. 

Do yourself a favor and wear ear plugs! (and go with the yellow tinted shades  )


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Mav,WHAT....WHAT... Everone gives me crap about being dam near deaf.A few years back some friends put me on the mailing list for miracle ear.The worst is when you are in a place with a lot of background noise,like a bar.


----------

